# Nunes?



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone know how I can get a message to the, now banned so presume there's no PM route, nunes?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

castros_bro said:


> Anyone know how I can get a message to the, now banned so presume there's no PM route, nunes?



Nunes was banned for the repested flouting of forum rules despite being warned 

I am sorry there is no way he can now be contacted through the forum


----------

